# Biostar TA990FXE AM3+



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2011)

Biostar is back in our test station, this time with a stylish and affordable AMD 990FX solution, the TA990FXE. Straight out of their "Extreme Edition" product line, the TA990FXE is for discerning gamers on a budget, who want top-level performance. Is it truly "Extreme"? We take a look.

*Show full review*


----------



## Maban (Nov 10, 2011)

Should be x16, x16, x4.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2011)

Maban said:


> Should be x16, x16, x4.



It is.

Check out the bottom slot though, pinned for x8 in the slot:


----------



## Maban (Nov 10, 2011)

I suppose those extra pins are there just for physical support? And/or extra grounds?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2011)

I am not sure, to be honest. I will have to ask.


*I did hear word that SLi support is in the works though, so that's fantastic news!*


----------



## jim_hmphry (Dec 6, 2011)

as of 11/24/2011 the bios was updated with sli support


----------



## jim_hmphry (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=560


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 6, 2011)

129$ for this????
sweet jeeesus!


----------



## jim_hmphry (Dec 6, 2011)

it really is a great board i had an asrock before and could only get my 955 to 3.9 stable now im running at 4.3


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 6, 2011)

That added SLi support makes this board an even sweeter deal!


----------

